# 2012 Pumpkins



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finished 23 new pumpkins this past weekend. The first is the custom pumpkin for the Hauntcast Resurrection prize drawing winner.




























Did some black and white pumpkins with blood splatter.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The rest of the pumpkins can be found at http://www.stolloween.com/?p=6178


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You get the most amazing texture and coloration on your pieces. I really like the look of the B&W with the blood spatters.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> You get the most amazing texture and coloration on your pieces.


A lot of practice


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

They look great Stolloween. What are the size of these?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The pumpkins are between 15 and 18 inches high and weigh an average of six pounds each.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are just amazing. My favorite is the first one with the spider. You are an artist, Sir.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You are an extremely talented person with a great attention to details. Very, very cool!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have to agree with Spooky1, the first pumpkin with those very fine spiderwebs...that is simply amazing. I am, as ever, in awe of your very fine talent and the disicpline that goes into your creations. Master carver, master paper manipulator......thanks so much for posting your pictures.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They are amazing!!!! Love them all. Spider Web though is a standout.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone above me, they are incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

More greatness from the Master!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm looking at my budget. I seriously need to have one of these in my haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> I'm looking at my budget. I seriously need to have one of these in my haunt.


:jol: I agree! I just bought the one that looks like a skull when it is lit up. Woohoo!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm forever a huge fan Stolloween! I love your craft. I'm glad to see that you are selling them.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

When I saw your post I knew it would be something incredible and as always you did not let us down.
Keep up the wonderful work you do and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow and Wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, now I feel like even more of a slacker for not even having one prop done while you knock out 23 pumpkins - sheesh!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Uh-mazing work!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody....these two will be raffled off at Great Lakes Frightfest this weekend...just delivered them today.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwwww Stolloween! Those designs are great! I am so excited to get my pumpkin from Etsy!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Have to agree with everyone else...A-MA-ZING!!! You have an awesome gift! My hats off to you!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

pretty sweet man - i didn't know you could do that with paper mache...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are all of the textures you create on these done when you lay down the paper mache or do you carve and cut some afterwards?
Do you do these over a framework or balloon to create the initial shape (make them hollow)? You have my curiosity up, I haven't done any paper mache work in decades, at least not for this kind of thing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Unbelievable as always Stoll. Where can you buy one of these from you? I would love to have one as well. Maybe I will win one at the fright fest, I am leaving in two hours for it. I will be a guest reader for two nights doing my Primmsylvania Prose books, wich I have also donated a couple for the fright fest. Hope to see and meet you there.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Per normal, your work is gorgeous! The first one with the spider is my favorite too.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Scott, I am awestruck again by the level of detail that you create. I cant believe that you made 23 of these, Im still struggling to bang out one for a scarecrow head. Thanks for your inspiration, I love working with mache/clay and its cool to see what can be done.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

they are all amazing..the first one is one of my favorite..and the first one in the second post


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

As always....LOVE your work....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Is it wrong to love a "thing" this much???*

:jol: Okay, Tuesday was the BEST DAY EVER! I had a notice from UPS on Monday of a failed package delivery attempt....you know the little note they leave stuck to your door? Well, since I am at work all day, I signed for them to just leave it on Tuesday and stuck the slip back on my front door. I got home from work...no package...and the note was still stuck to my door. Dejected I went in the house, waited...(it was 6:00 by this time)...still no package. I decided to go ahead and get my work out in since it didn't look like the package was coming. An hour into my work out I hear the doorbell ring...at 7:00 pm! I run downstairs, covered with sweat, and I fling open the door just in time to see the UPS guy putting the package down. I scream out "THANK YOU!" and he just laughs, I grab the package and go in and open it. 
I can honestly say, I now know what all the fuss over Stolloween is about. This piece is just the best work of art I have ever seen! It is a heavy piece, and doesn't look like it could have ever been paper. It is very organic looking and just looks like it "grew" into life. I spent about an hour looking at every detail and it is simply flawless, just magnificent.....If you have a chance to buy one on etsy.com, you really should. I think it may be wrong to love an inantimate object this much..... Here is a picture:









And how great is this? When I opened the box, this was written on the front box flap! I was absolutely THRILLED! I feel like such a Stolloween groupie now..


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You just made me blush... Glad you like your new pumpkin...thank you for the review and photos!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: No, THANK YOU Scott! He is just great and I love him and I love the fact when I put a light in him, he throws a skeleton face out at me.:laugheton: I had to name him...what else??? Skellykin!!! He is sitting in the middle of my dining room table, Halloweening up the place! NICE......
I'll say it again...if you don't get one...you'll be sorry........


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You're like the paper-mache whisperer or something. Does it just bend to your awesome will? Those are some bad looking pumpkins.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Congrats on the new baby!


:jol: Thanks Debbie...is it weird that Skellykin is in the bed with me tonight?

(just kidding...)...(sort of.....)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I would be pretty excited as well. Awesome work Scott - and congrats Pumpkin5 on your new acquisition.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome as always


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

beautifully done


----------

